
Smart lock can be hacked in seconds - lbriner
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44457166
======
ryanmercer
Heh forget that, there's screws on the back to disassemble the thing.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxM55DNS9CE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxM55DNS9CE)
he takes one apart in 20-30 seconds with a screwdriver.

